

Energy-efficient water purification made possible by Yale engineers - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/01/14/energy.efficient.water.purification.made.possible.yale.engineers

======
dgabriel
I wonder how this compares to the Dean Kamen invention:
[http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/03/colbert-and-
kam.h...](http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/03/colbert-and-kam.html)

------
mhb
Oasys - good name!

------
jhancock
Yale has an engineering school? ;)

